# Best advert for E-bikes I’ve seen yet



## TyrannosaurusTreks (9 Sep 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/cDa1Ns9hvho


----------



## Cycleops (9 Sep 2019)

So does that mean you'll be buying one @TyrannosaurusTreks ?


----------



## Slick (9 Sep 2019)

Brilliant. It's a foregone conclusion that I will definitely have one, eventually.


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Sep 2019)

Bit steep at over £4000


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2019)

Length of that head tube... yikes.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (9 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> So does that mean you'll be buying one @TyrannosaurusTreks ?


I’ve already got one a trek domane+


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Is there any specific performance advantage over the Trek vs an Orbea Gain - or does the Gain look infinitely sleeker at the expense of some performance loss?


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Sep 2019)

Its a little bit like that when I go out with my wife now. She can hold 16mph into a 20mph headwind uphill. I was drafting for all my life to stay on the back wheel. Soon as I popped out to ride beside her, dropped! 

It really has levelled our riding pace, which is great.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Its a little bit like that when I go out with my wife now. She can hold 16mph into a 20mph headwind uphill. I was drafting for all my life to stay on the back wheel. Soon as I popped out to ride beside her, dropped!
> 
> It really has levelled our riding pace, which is great.



A mate of mine has bought one for his wife and she is able to get in the Peaks with him - previously very occasional cyclist. I'm awaiting the ear bashing I'll get when we ride out to watch the Tour of Britain. It's only a 5 mile route, off road, but the last mile is up a seriously steep off road track. - I'll be pushing both MTB's !


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (10 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is there any specific performance advantage over the Trek vs an Orbea Gain - or does the Gain look infinitely sleeker at the expense of some performance loss?


Performance why’s 
Trek - 63nm torque & a 500wh battery 
Orbea - 40nm torque & a 250wh battery 
The gain will look a bit more sleeker with The Ebikemotion rear hub drive v Bosch mid drive.
I’ve not ridden a Ebikemotion yet, but think I wouldn’t like the difference in torque & half the size battery.
Think the trek is around 6 kg heavier than a carbon gain as well, but the trek moves very well even after the 16.9 mph cut off.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Sep 2019)

Entertaining - but SO misleading. Those guys would have been exceeding the legal assistance cut-off speed within seconds of setting off, so the e-domane guy must be superfit, retired or not, to be riding like that unassisted


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Entertaining - but SO misleading. Those guys would have been exceeding the legal assistance cut-off speed within seconds of setting off, so the e-domane guy must be superfit, retired or not, to be riding like that unassisted



I thought that, but I think the motor is marked 'Speed'.

In other words, it's a speed pedelec that assists to 45kmh/28mph.

Legal in some parts of Europe and America.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Sep 2019)

So that is what Bradley looks like now.

Bianchi do a 23lb model now. Those weights are coming down and they don't look so different to a normal road bike.


----------



## Zeek48 (13 Sep 2019)

TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> Performance why’s
> Trek - 63nm torque & a 500wh battery
> Orbea - 40nm torque & a 250wh battery
> The gain will look a bit more sleeker with The Ebikemotion rear hub drive v Bosch mid drive.
> ...


You have nailed the differences. I originally had a Giant Road E before any of the lighter models like the Orbea Gain was available. While was certainly fun to ride and definitely had more power and a bit longer range I much prefer my Gain. They market it as just enough. That's what I was looking for. A little help when needed into the wind or climbing. I still want ride unassisted as much as possible and that has enabled me to go the longer distance that the lighter bike and 250w battery loses to the bigger more powerful mid drives with 450-500w. It's all what you want out of the bike.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Sep 2019)

I reckon a bigger motor and battery for heavier riders and lower power and battery for lightweight riders will become the marketing slant for the future


----------



## Zeek48 (14 Sep 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> I reckon a bigger motor and battery for heavier riders and lower power and battery for lightweight riders will become the marketing slant for the future


I'm 195lbs.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Sep 2019)

Zeek48 said:


> I'm 195lbs.



Lightweight- Im 220lbs


----------



## DSK (15 Sep 2019)

That's the bike for me by the looks of it lol.

Someone buy one, not use it, get told off by the Mrs then sell it to me


----------

